# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Farm]Tokens des donjons, qu'en faire ?

## ds108j

Suite à une petite discussion sur mumble avec les piliers CPC - GW2, je crée ce topic pour compiler les astuces concernant ces monnaies que sont les Tokens de donjon.
*Préambule*
Comme tout un chacun le sait, lorsque l'on veut obtenir un objet dans ce jeu, le meilleur moyen de le farmer, c'est de gagner de l'or et l'acheter au Lion Noir.
Dans cette optique, le moyen le plus optimisé est le run de donjon quotidiens et les chemins associés.
A l'issue de ces derniers, les récompenses sont de divers types, pièces d'or (directement à la fin), divers items gagnés dans le donjon (avec selon le RNG plus ou moins de rares ou d'exotiques) et surtout les jetons (token).

*Historique*
Chaque donjon fournit à l'issue d'un chemin complété la somme de 60 jetons (pour le premier passage de la journée), puis 20 si on le refait, et après plus rien (je me trompe peut être, je sais plus)
Ces jetons peuvent ensuite être échangés à l'Arche du Lion, au sud de "Postern Ward", auprès des vendeurs spécifiques de matériel du-dit donjon.
Chaque vendeur à une panoplie assez conséquente d'armures aux stats diverses, ainsi que toutes les armes.
Pour les plus connus, qui n'a pas acheté au moins un set Berserker aurpès de l'agent de Citadel Of Flame ?
*Divers coûts*
Je vous le dit tout de suite, je ne vais pas vous faire un descriptif complet, mais me contenter de vous dresser une liste sommaire de ce que vous pouvez acheter.
Chaque donjon propose un coût similaire en jetons pour ses différents objets en vente.
Voici un premier tableau vous donnant les coûts, je ne m'interesse seulement aux armes et armures exotiques :

Armures (le coût reste le même selon le type d'armure) :

Emplacement tête : 180 jetonsEmplacement épaules : 210 jetonsEmplacement torse : 330 jetonsEmplacement main : 180 jetonsEmplacement jambes : 300 jetonsEmplacement pieds : 180 jetons
Coût total d'une set d'armure : 1380 jetons 


Armes (le coût reste le même selon le type d'arme) :

Hache : 300 jetonsDague : 300 jetonsFocus : 210 jetonsEspadon : 390 jetonsMarteau : 390 jetonsHarpon : 390 jetonsArc Long : 390 jetonsMassue : 300 jetonsPistolet : 300 jetonsFusil : 390 jetonsSceptre : 300 jetonsBouclier : 210 jetonsArc Court : 390 jetonsLance-Harpon : 390  jetonsBâton : 390 jetonsEpée : 300 jetonsTorche : 210 jetonsTrident : 390 jetonsCor de Guerre : 210 jetons
En gros, pour résumer, Armes à deux mains : 390 jetons, Armes à une main principale : 300 jetons, Armes à une main secondaire : 210 jetons

Néanmoins, nous verrons plus tard que les rares peuvent toujours avoir leur utilité.


*Statistiques selon les ensemble de donjons*Chaque donjon propose ses armes et armues selon trois set de stat différent. Ici je vais vous dresser la liste des différentes stats proposés par vendeur (et du coup par type de jetons). La statistique en gras est la principale qui donnera le plus de stats.
*Attention, les insignes pouvant être récupérées facilement sont celles ci : Soldier's, Cavalier's, Rabid, Dire, Magi's.*
Les autres n'ont que très très peu de chances d'apparition à l'utilisation d'un kit du lion noir.
_*Ayant du mal à trouver les traductions, dans un premier temps je mets les noms en anglais_

Larmes Ascaloniennes :

Type : Soldier's (*Puissance*/Robustesse/Vitalité)Type : Magi's (*Guérison*/Précision/Vitalité)Type : Rampager's (*Precision*/Puissance/Dégâts par altération)
Sceau de Beetletun :

Type : Rampager's (*Precision*/Puissance/Dégâts par altération)Type : Rabid (*Dégâts par altération*/Précision/Robustesse)Type : Shaman's (*Vitalité*/Dégâts par altération/Guérison)
Fleur Mortelle :

Type : Rabid (*Dégâts par altération*/Précision/Robustesse)Type : Magi's (*Guérison*/Précision/Vitalité)Type : Rampager's (*Precision*/Puissance/Dégâts par altération)
Manifeste du Taupinariat :

Type : Carrion (*Dégâts par altération*/Puissance/Vitalité)Type : Soldier's (*Puissance*/Robustesse/Vitalité)Type : Knight's (*Robsutesse*/Puissance/Précision)
Gravures de Charr de la Légion de la Flamme :

Type : Berzerker's (*Puissance*/Précision/Férocité)Type : Carrion (*Dégâts par altération*/Puissance/Vitalité)Type : Rampager's (*Precision*/Puissance/Dégâts par altération)
Symbole de Koda :

Type : Rabid (*Dégâts par altération*/Précision/Robustesse)Type : Magi's (*Guérison*/Précision/Vitalité)Type : Soldier's (*Puissance*/Robustesse/Vitalité)
Crystal de connaissance :

Type : Berzerker's (*Puissance*/Précision/Férocité)Type : Dire (*Dégâts par altération*/Rosbustesse/Vitalité)Type : Rampager's (*Precision*/Puissance/Dégâts par altération)
Fragment de Zhaitan :

Type : Berzerker's (*Puissance*/Précision/Férocité)Type : Knight's (*Robsutesse*/Puissance/Précision)Type : Rabid (*Dégâts par altération*/Précision/Robustesse)
*Que faire des ses jetons en trop ?*C'est bien beau tout ça, mais ça y est j'ai mon équipement sur tous mes personnages, mais comme je fais beaucoup (voire trop) de donjons, que puis-je faire de mes jetons ?
Néanmoins, si vous avez besoin de récupérer de l'équipement Berzerker, il vous faut priviligier les jetons "Gravures de Charr de la Légion de la Flamme" qui ne vous serviront que peu (a part ça)
La toute première question à se poser, est "quels sont mes objectifs"
Si votre but est de monter d'autres personnages, je ne peux que vous conseiller de capitaliser et garder les jetons qui pourront vous servir à l'équiper une fois arrivé au niveau 80Si votre but et des gagner encore plus d'or (voir le chapitre 1 ci dessous)Si votre but est de vous fabriquer une légendaire (voir le chapitre 2 ci-dessous)Si votre but est de compléter votre garde-robe, ben continuez à acheter les armes et armures !
*Chapitre 1* : _Picsou, wouhou ! C'est lui le plus riche de toute la ville !_
Les gens recherchent les insignes. Vous savez, ces objets permettant de créer via l'artisanat des armures exotiques.
Lorsque vous recyclez une armure exotique avec un Kit de Recyclage du Lion Noir, vous avez une chance de trouver : La rune contenue sur l'objet (100%), un|des globes de matière noire (permettant de crafter du matériel "élevé"), l'insigne correspondant au type de l'arme|armure.

C'est sur ces insignes que vous allez jouer au comptoir du lion noir. Il vous faut, avant toute chose, regarder le différents prix des insignes afin de ne prendre des objets exotiques qui vous rapporteront le plus (Gw2Spidy ou le comptoir ingame vont vous y aider). Une fois les types les plus recherchés trouvés, il ne vous restera plus qu'a acheter auprès du vendeur de donjon (en optimisant) les armes qui auront une chance de vous donner les insignes qui se revendent bien.
Une autre solution peut aussi être d'acheter des objets seulement Rares, afin de les recycler et revendre les Globes d'ectoplasme reçus. En revanche, cette astuce n'est valable que sur les rares pouvant être achetés avec des : Gravures de Charr de la Légion de la Flamme, Symbole de Koda, Crystal de connaissance ou encore des Fragment de Zhaitan.

*Chapitre 2 :* _Joueur ou pas joueur ?_
Vous voulez vous fabriquer une Légendaire ! Bravo ! 

Si ll vous faut les Dons : cf Chapitre 1, c'est parti pour du farm d'or (méthode la plus rapide)
Il vous faut le précurseur en plus ? Soit.
Vous suivez toujours le Chapitre 1, amassez richesses, déposez une offre d'achat, félicitations, vous voila l'heureux détenteur d'un précurseur.Vous avez une patte de lapin autour du coup, vous vous posez des questions sur la fidélité de votre compagne, vous aimez jouer avec les toilette mystiques ? Et bien n'hésitez pas à acheter avec vos jetons des armes de la catégorie recherchée, on met tout ça dans le joli puit bleu, on tire la chasse, et on prie pour que le précurseur apparaisse.

WoodenPotatoes a crée une vidéo dans laquelle il explique ce que je vous ai dit précedemment. Si vous préferez, la voici :




Je vous ai brossé rapidement cette histoire de jetons. N'hésitez pas à commenter si il y a des erreurs ou si vous souhaitez que je rajoute des idées sur ce topic.
_PS : Je continuerais à l'améliorer sous peu._

----------


## purEcontact

Accessoirement, le but de farm des tokens peut être de débloquer toutes les apparences de toutes les armes et armures de donjon.  ::ninja::

----------


## mopalion

<3 <3 <3
Je me posais la même question :-) (mais bon j'ai l'optique débile de débloquer tous les skins de tous les type d'armures que l'on peut trouver dans les donjons, donc j'ai le temps :-p)

Et du coup j'approuve le post de Pure !!!

----------


## ds108j

J'édite et je rajoute ça sous peu.

----------


## Maderone

Tu dis que l'on peut prendre des jaunes pour récolter des ecto. C'est pas tout à fait vrai, vu qu'il faut que les jaunes soient d'un certains niveau pour lacher de l'ecto. Je crois que c'est seulement les trois derniers donjons (arah, creuset et honneur des vagues). Le reste des donjons, si tu prends des jaunes tu vas te faire entuber au recyclage

----------


## Bartinoob

Cita le permet aussi il me semble.

----------


## Ptit gras

Toutafé.

----------


## Sephil

Niveau 68 minimum pour avoir de l'ecto sur les jaunes.

----------


## Gwenn

On peut recycler les armes exotiques lvl 80 des donjons ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> On peut recycler les armes exotiques lvl 80 des donjons ?


Non, mais tu peux les coller à la forge...

----------


## Gwenn

Mmmmhhh, enfin un usage utile des larmes d'ascalon :-)

----------


## Han Solo

Merci,  très interessant ;-)

----------


## Sephil

> On peut recycler les armes exotiques lvl 80 des donjons ?





> Non, mais tu peux les coller à la forge...


Si, tu peux recycler tous les exos de donjon.  :;): 

C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il vaut mieux prendre des armes/armures donjon pour s'équiper que du stuff karma, parce que tu peux récupérer tes runes et tes cachets si jamais tu veux upgrade en élevé, ou changer de stats, ou supprimer un perso et en reroll un autre, ou autre.  ::P: 


Ce qui est marrant c'est que ce topic a été créé justement pour répondre à cette question. x)
Tu aurais pu caser un petit TL;DR pour ds !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Si, tu peux recycler tous les exos de donjon. 
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il vaut mieux prendre des armes/armures donjon pour s'équiper que du stuff karma, parce que tu peux récupérer tes runes et tes cachets si jamais tu veux upgrade en élevé, ou changer de stats, ou supprimer un perso et en reroll un autre, ou autre. 
> 
> 
> Ce qui est marrant c'est que ce topic a été créé justement pour répondre à cette question. x)
> Tu aurais pu caser un petit TL;DR pour ds !


Effectivement, on peut recycler tous les exos des donjons, c'est bizarre, j'étais persuadé que ça marchait pas avec les armures...

----------

